# How can I print web pages in black & white only



## Paqu (Dec 5, 2006)

How can I switch back and forth from printing in black and white and color. I don't always want to print in color from web pages. I would like to preserve my color cartridges.


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

go to your printer properties/ in the general tab click on printing preferences

the option is in there


joan


----------



## zookre (Feb 24, 2003)

install your printer software again and that will show up in the control panel as 2 printers, rename one color printer and the other one black and white and then set up the color printer to the settings you use for printing photos (kind of paper ,color, etc.) then set upt the other one for printing in greyscale (kind of paper etc.) and make that one your default printer, then when you print anything off the internet it will automatically print in balck and white and it will print very fast, if you do want to print color when you open print menu just select color printer. I have been using this method for years and it works perfect


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

But - a word of warning:

As Web pages are HTML coded, many printers will therefore print the page in black when requested, but may still use "all colors plus black" to create the black, not just the black cartridge itself. I know of no way to overcome that apart from copying and pasting as unformatted text to a word processor.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

More background on that here:

_When users print in grayscale on most inkjets, their printer uses color ink as well. The same goes when printing black text on some inkjets  color is added, to make the black look deeper. Sometimes, printing a draft in black and white or grayscale doesn't save as much ink as you think._http://www.inksaver.com/printer-info-center/inkjet-insider.html


----------

